# Mathews 2010 Z7



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

Well here is a pic...


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

Alledged specs...

30" ata
7"bh
333ibo 
3.8lbs


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the specs. Really like the weight but Im surprised that its not fast. Although I know that is plenty fast enough. Where did you get the pics and info? Mathews site has nothing.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> I like the specs. Really like the weight but Im surprised that its not fast. Although I know that is plenty fast enough. Where did you get the pics and info? Mathews site has nothing.



Over on AT, though the page is down now...lol. 

I do not like the specs at all. My DL is longer than the bow! 
But I do not expect every bow out there to please me. 
My mind is not made up about the looks of the riser...
I do not like all the red


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 30, 2009)

My switchback is 33 ata and I hit it on everything. I would like to try the shorter ata. The riser looks ok but I dont see a good solid place for the sight to mount. Also think this might be a doctered pic. The dampners look cheesy in the pic. I wonder if they are going to come with the string stop?


----------



## shotcaller20 (Oct 30, 2009)

riser kinda looks like it was made from a tennis racket


----------



## K80 (Oct 30, 2009)

looks like it wants to be a PSE.


----------



## kcausey (Oct 30, 2009)

Looks like a lot of evergy stored in that thing.....i hope it draws better than the Reezen.  IMO they should have updated the Drenalin.  It was silky smooth and quick....6pfs slower than the Reezen....no one really realizes that i guess.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

Actually, it is only 2 fps slower than the Reezen 7.0-the one with the same BH. 

But idk why they would go this route...
If it has modules (the red thing on inside of cam maybe?) then that is a good step.


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 30, 2009)

This may sound like a dumb question guys but I have to ask. I know the pse and bowtechs and Im sure other manufacters use modules. I noticed the new mathews has one. What is the purpose? To change draw length without changing cams?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

Yes, for changing DL without changing a cam.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 30, 2009)

thats right BB


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 30, 2009)

That makes a good selling point for any bow. When I bought my Switchback used I had to change cams. Lucky for me the bow shop had a used 29".  Although I do like the fact that without a module there is no chance of screw backing out.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 30, 2009)

Huhh,

I work at a bow shop and Our main line is Mathews.

We don't even know whats coming til we open the box, thanks for the info!!!


----------



## kcausey (Oct 30, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Actually, it is only 2 fps slower than the Reezen 7.0-the one with the same BH.
> 
> But idk why they would go this route...
> If it has modules (the red thing on inside of cam maybe?) then that is a good step.



2fps on paper i guess?
I have a buddy that has both, same dl, same dw, same arrows, (7.0)reezen's 6fps faster, both have bucknasty's on them.....there's no comparison if u ask me...drenalin takes the cake.

It seems maybe the smooth+speed era may be maxxed out for a while...?


----------



## Ol' Bread Basket (Oct 30, 2009)

When somebody hits 400fps we can all go crazy!! Until then I dont see spending  $1000 bucks to pick up 25-30 fps.


----------



## Wack&Stackn08 (Oct 30, 2009)

I like the DXT myself, its the smoothest one to me.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

kcausey said:


> 2fps on paper i guess?
> I have a buddy that has both, same dl, same dw, same arrows, (7.0)reezen's 6fps faster, both have bucknasty's on them.....there's no comparison if u ask me...drenalin takes the cake.
> 
> It seems maybe the smooth+speed era may be maxxed out for a while...?



Yes, on paper. 

I love my DLD. One of the best Mathews to date, IMO.

I am not sure about the smooth+speed debate...
I think lots of people wanted a shorter ATA Reezen and this is it I guess. I believe shorter ATA bows lose speed more so than a longer ATA but I may be wrong. Just wish the riser was a little different. But it is already growing on me some...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 30, 2009)

More rumors...

The DXT, hyperlite, and reezen are still in the lineup for 10'.

DR2

33" ATA
3.84 Lbs.
7" BH
320 IBO

Monster

33.5" ATA
7" BH
342 IBO


----------



## kcausey (Oct 31, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> When somebody hits 400fps we can all go crazy!! Until then I dont see spending  $1000 bucks to pick up 25-30 fps.



Me either...i had  a little speed freak in me last year when i bought the 6" XF....i didn't know what i was missing when i bought that Allegiance.  I wouldn't spend another $1000 for 30fps, but for 10-15fps more and smoother than what i'm shooting, i could justify that.  Until i find a bow that feels better than my ally in my hand on the draw, hold, and shot, i'm sticking with it.  The Drenalin feels very close, and the GT500 holds better, but it ain't enough of a difference for me to give up the ally. I'm thinking about buying either a 70lb GT500 or Ally soon.

I'm a good sized guy, in good shape, and the difference i learned between a 333fps, 70lb XF, and a 62lb, 300fps Allegiance is worth a heap more than i can explain when i'm on stand and it's 35*......not to mention it doesn't feel like work when i'm practicing.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 31, 2009)

*The ally is a great bow.......*

And to the other point, this year is the first year that I have not hunted with 70 pounds. I have been hunting at 60 pounds and I am a little spoiled now! I got tired of Mathews repackaging the same bow year after year after year. They would change a little limb angle, maybe an inch of ATA and give it new name and all the Mathews die hards would tell me how much better it was. I thought that they looked like they were going to get out of thier comfort zone a little with the McPhearson X-force, umm I mean Monster, but it looks like they are getting back to what they are good at. But I will have to say, that is the ugliest risor I have ever seen. At least in the past the Mathews were astetically pleasing to the eye, but good grief that thing is ugly.



kcausey said:


> Me either...i had  a little speed freak in me last year when i bought the 6" XF....i didn't know what i was missing when i bought that Allegiance.  I wouldn't spend another $1000 for 30fps, but for 10-15fps more and smoother than what i'm shooting, i could justify that.  Until i find a bow that feels better than my ally in my hand on the draw, hold, and shot, i'm sticking with it.  The Drenalin feels very close, and the GT500 holds better, but it ain't enough of a difference for me to give up the ally. I'm thinking about buying either a 70lb GT500 or Ally soon.
> 
> I'm a good sized guy, in good shape, and the difference i learned between a 333fps, 70lb XF, and a 62lb, 300fps Allegiance is worth a heap more than i can explain when i'm on stand and it's 35*......not to mention it doesn't feel like work when i'm practicing.


----------



## Brian from GA (Oct 31, 2009)

Byron

This is exactly what I expected from you. You raved sight unseen about the new Hoyt line up and are already poo pooing the Mathews line.  Last year Mathews released 2 Monsters, 2 Reezens and a Hyper lite. On the Mission side of the ledger they put out the UX2, the Menace (an awesome bow with incredible innovation by the way for the younger set) and a couple others. Do people really expect a bow company to change the world every year? If you don't like Mathews we don't need to hear it. The little changes that Mathews make every year are what over a ten year period turns into "wow" but you don't notice it if you are impatient. Remember the MQ1 which was the most revolutionary bow of all time was introduced in 1998. That was only 11 years ago. At that time it was the oddest looking bow ever. Long riser, short limbs... man it was considered ugly. Now every bow looks just like that. 

I do shoot Mathews and love them. But like I said in the Hoyt thread... I am  excited to shoot the new Hoyt's. I may even drive 2 hours to Covington to shoot them at 12 point next Thursday. I shoot every bow I can get my hands on every year and love checking how fast the technology on the bows is moving. We have guys now that are complaining because Mathews and Hoyt only came out with bows that would shoot 330fps. 5 years ago we were dreaming of 330 fps. Now 360 has been topped and the companies are reigning back and refining and this is bad how? 

Shoot what you like but man some of ya'll can't get over your axe to grind. Monday at lunch I will be at Northside Pawn in Columbus and look forward to going over the new bow. I may hate it, but I will not decide until I play with it. Same with the new Hoyt's, PSEs, Bowtechs, etc.


----------



## Brian from GA (Oct 31, 2009)

kcausey said:


> I'm a good sized guy, in good shape, and the difference i learned between a 333fps, 70lb XF, and a 62lb, 300fps Allegiance is worth a heap more than i can explain when i'm on stand and it's 35*......not to mention it doesn't feel like work when i'm practicing.


 

The Allegiance is my favorite Bowtech of all time. The guy I hunt with in Illinois called me when he bought his. He was kinda trying to jab me cause he knows I like Mathews. I told him that is an awesome bow, you should like it alot.


----------



## alligood729 (Oct 31, 2009)

(I'll see you Thursday Brian, hope you can make it!!)


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 31, 2009)

Always someone


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 31, 2009)

*Haaaaa!*

At least I don't change, always know what you are going to get. I however have not "raved" about the new Hoyt line. And I have in fact seen them and shot them. I did not say anything about the performance of this new Mathews bow, just that I thought it was ugly. And in fact I do not believe they should move the world, but there has been no real change in the bows from the LX to the DXT. The X-for.....um Monster was a step out of thier comfort zone but did follow the X-force. I will tell you that I prolly do have a bur in my saddle for Mathews, one day, maybe when I see you in Gainesville I will tell you about it. But honestly Brian, do you like the looks of that risor.....really? Go back and read  my post about the Hoyt bows, they were balanced and truthful. So don't call me on the carpet by making it look like I blasted this bow and propped up Hoyt with out first shoting them.


Brian from GA said:


> Byron
> 
> This is exactly what I expected from you. You raved sight unseen about the new Hoyt line up and are already poo pooing the Mathews line.  Last year Mathews released 2 Monsters, 2 Reezens and a Hyper lite. On the Mission side of the ledger they put out the UX2, the Menace (an awesome bow with incredible innovation by the way for the younger set) and a couple others. Do people really expect a bow company to change the world every year? If you don't like Mathews we don't need to hear it. The little changes that Mathews make every year are what over a ten year period turns into "wow" but you don't notice it if you are impatient. Remember the MQ1 which was the most revolutionary bow of all time was introduced in 1998. That was only 11 years ago. At that time it was the oddest looking bow ever. Long riser, short limbs... man it was considered ugly. Now every bow looks just like that.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 31, 2009)

*In  fact here is my comments on the new Hoyt bows*

AFTER I shot them


Now being a 28" draw lenght, all the bows were either 29 or 30, which means they will not feel quite as good as they would if they fit. Over drawing you cycle is tough. Having said that, heres what I think.

First of all every one is interested in the Carbon Matrix. It was what I expected. It was smooth to draw and dead when shot. The bows I shot were bare with only a rest installed. The Maxxis 35 and the CM actually felt exactly the same when shooting them. Although the difference in the weight of the bows is just a few ounces, for some reason the CM felt noticably lighter to me when held in my hand. If you have shot an Alphamax, you will love the Maxxis. It prolly has a little less vibration, and was a hair quieter. This is hard to inmagine cause the AM is already vibrationless, and quiet.
I did not shoot the Maxxis 31 just becasue I do not shoot short bows.
Now for the Alpha Burner. It being spiral cams, when drawing, it loads up quick, then gradually get easier as you get to full draw.Reminds me of the traditional limb Bowtechs like the Alligiance. With the cam set on 70% letoff of went to full draw smoothly and with out any hump. It was a little bit of a bear for me being that I have not shot a 70# bow in two years, and it was an inch too long. However we did a little math and at my 28" draw length, and set at 60#'s I could shoot a 400 grain hunting arrow between 285 and 290. Thats smokin! The one they had at the shop was shooting a 346 grain arrow @ 337 fps, @ 29" draw and 70# draw. 
When I leave to go to Colorado in September 2010, I feel a 60# Alpha Burner will be going with me. 
And then there is the contender elite. I had a Vantage last year and I can tell you thay was the most accurate bow I have ever had in my hand. The new Contender is the same geometry as the Ultra Elite with the new Hoyt limb pockets and I am sold. Less vibration than my Vantage had last year. I can see a Comtender Elite w/spiral X cams and XT 3000 limbs being in Gainesville FL this coming Feb.
You guys have got to get out and shoot these bows. I believe you will be impressed.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 31, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> . And in fact I do not believe they should move the world, but there has been no real change in the bows from the LX to the DXT. The X-for.....um Monster was a step out of thier comfort zone but did follow the X-force.



Who cares? 
I could say there has been no real change at Hoyt since the TEC riser. But that would be just as silly. 
I hope you have seen the Maxxis at full draw, can you say beyond parallel split limbs? The same can be said about the Bear Attack. 
Oh and who put a roller guard on their bows this year? 

See how silly that sounds? I don't care who developed it first, I care how it works and shoots. 
Yeah, I am a fanboy. I am a fanboy of all bows. I love them. Love seeing new things and am a fan of every  company out there. 
Not attacking you, just saying is all.

That being said, I am very unimpressed with the Z7. But, I kinda figured they would do a shorter ATA Reezen.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Oct 31, 2009)

*I got you........*

You are exactly right. I agree with everything you say. I do not feel like you are jumping me at all. I love all bows, less one company. I pick when I get a chance, I really do not mean anything by it. Those that know me, and shoot a Mathews, like Brian, ought yo know by now that I am needling them on purpose. I have my reezen. 
However I will have to say that PSE, and Bear archery limbs are nothing like the 5 layer laminate limbs from Hoyt.



ddd-shooter said:


> Who cares?
> I could say there has been no real change at Hoyt since the TEC riser. But that would be just as silly.
> I hope you have seen the Maxxis at full draw, can you say beyond parallel split limbs? The same can be said about the Bear Attack.
> Oh and who put a roller guard on their bows this year?
> ...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 31, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> You are exactly right. I agree with everything you say. I do not feel like you are jumping me at all. I love all bows, less one company. I pick when I get a chance, I really do not mean anything by it. Those that know me, and shoot a Mathews, like Brian, ought yo know by now that I am needling them on purpose. I have my reezen.
> However I will have to say that PSE, and Bear archery limbs are nothing like the 5 layer laminate limbs from Hoyt.



Sounds like we agree then.


----------



## gottabowhunt (Nov 12, 2009)

BIGRNYRS said:


> And to the other point, this year is the first year that I have not hunted with 70 pounds. I have been hunting at 60 pounds and I am a little spoiled now! I got tired of Mathews repackaging the same bow year after year after year. They would change a little limb angle, maybe an inch of ATA and give it new name and all the Mathews die hards would tell me how much better it was. I thought that they looked like they were going to get out of thier comfort zone a little with the McPhearson X-force, umm I mean Monster, but it looks like they are getting back to what they are good at. But I will have to say, that is the ugliest risor I have ever seen. At least in the past the Mathews were astetically pleasing to the eye, but good grief that thing is ugly.


 LOL Hoyts number one FANBOY!!! Moron!!!


----------



## thompsonsz71 (Nov 12, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yes, for changing DL without changing a cam.



the z 7 is not modular...... look at your string track and the take up on it for different cams.... it is made like that so it could be anodized in two differnt colors to be my first guess.... but modules are def a no


----------



## ddd-shooter (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes that is correct. It is simply an anodized piece on the cam. The cams are still draw specific. I had forgot that there was some speculation about that...


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Nov 12, 2009)

*Ummmmmm, ?!?!*

Are you calling me a moron?
Is it cause I think the Mathews Z7 is ugly? 



gottabowhunt said:


> LOL Hoyts number one FANBOY!!! Moron!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Nov 12, 2009)

Brian from GA said:


> Byron
> 
> This is exactly what I expected from you. You raved sight unseen about the new Hoyt line up and are already poo pooing the Mathews line.  Last year Mathews released 2 Monsters, 2 Reezens and a Hyper lite. On the Mission side of the ledger they put out the UX2, the Menace (an awesome bow with incredible innovation by the way for the younger set) and a couple others. Do people really expect a bow company to change the world every year? If you don't like Mathews we don't need to hear it. The little changes that Mathews make every year are what over a ten year period turns into "wow" but you don't notice it if you are impatient. Remember the MQ1 which was the most revolutionary bow of all time was introduced in 1998. That was only 11 years ago. At that time it was the oddest looking bow ever. Long riser, short limbs... man it was considered ugly. Now every bow looks just like that.
> 
> ...



I'm not hear to debate the Hoyt vs. Mathews issue. 

However, I will say that anyone interested in buying a new Hoyt should call around concerning prices. 

Steve at 12 pt Archery is a nice guy, but he is ridiculous on his prices. He has a price tag of $849 on the maxxis. 

Robbie at Solo Archery in Albany has a price tag of $749 on the maxxis. 

I fully understand that shops have to make a profit to stay in business. However, when there is a $100 spread on the same bow in the same state someone is charging too much. 

I would also check out Timberghost in Cumming. I believe that they are $780 on the maxxis. BTW, Timberghost had and still has the best price on a new AM 32 - $699. 

Good luck in whatever you get!


----------



## Brian from GA (Nov 12, 2009)

One thing to keep in mind about the shops you mention is that Steve is a Hoyt guy. You go in his store and he is gonna push you toward the Hoyt. If you are set on the Mathews Steve will sell you a Mathews, Bowtech what ever. But if you ask his opinion... he will steer you to what he likes... Hoyt.

Robbie on the other hand is a Mathews guy. Ask his opinion and he will steer you to the Mathews. Again if you want an Elite, Hoyt, etc he will sell you that but..... you get it. 

If you do all your own bow mechanicing (is that a word?) then price shop.... If you want the guy that knows how to make your Hoyt tick look for the best Hoyt guy. If you want the guy that ..... again, ya'll get what I'm saying.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 12, 2009)

Ol' Bread Basket said:


> When somebody hits 400fps we can all go crazy!! Until then I dont see spending  $1000 bucks to pick up 25-30 fps.



My ole OUTBACK still works just fine!

But its almost time for me to upgrade...maybe one more year...


----------



## trubluau (Nov 13, 2009)

Mine will be here on Monday. I shoot the DXT and really did not like the Reezen butI love how the Z7 shoots. I shot it again yesterday for an hour. Mine issuppose to be here on Monday. Now my only problem is whether or not to sell my DXT, trade it or keep it.


----------



## Bow Only (Nov 13, 2009)

It looks to me that Mathews was trying to reduce vibration and increase rigidity with that riser design, maybe taking a page from Sims Vibration's bows?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 13, 2009)

My Z7 will be here next week!!!


----------

